# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Bussiliikenteen sopeuttaminen 2020-2021

## citybus

HSL:n esityslistalla 5.5.2020 kokouksessa on bussiliikenteen sopeuttaminen aikataulukaudella 2020-2021.

Pari poimintaa: Linjaa 22K ei perusteta ja linja 67V lakkautetaan. Osa palvelutasokorotuksista jätetään tekemättä.

Loput linkistä:

http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQU...m&id=2020625-5

----------


## Joonas Pio

Omasta mielestäni tässä esitetään tarjontaa karsittavaksi fiksusti. Toki samalla säästöt jäävät varsin maltillisiksi, vain n. 12 miljoonaan euroon.

----------


## kuukanko

Toisessa viestiketjussa meille kerrottiin, että listatekstissä yksilöidyt karsinnat ovat vain pieni osa kokonaisuudesta ja suurin osa säästöistä tulee noista yleisluontoisesti mainituista vuoroväliharvennuksista. Nähtäväksi siis jää, kohdistuuko karsinnat enemmän tasaisesti kaikkialle vai enemmän joihinkin tiettyisiin kohtiin. Yleisesti ottaen tasainen harventaminen ei koskaan osu yhtä hyvin "oikeaan paikkaan" kuin täsmäkarsinnat, joissa voidaan vähentää tarjontaa sieltä, missä tarjonta hyödyttää vähiten. Tietysti tässä tilanteessa voi olla, että karsintaa pitää tehdä kaikkialle jo siksi, että kysyntä vähenee kaikkialla ja nyt on haettava lähes kaikki ne säästöt mitä liikennöintisopimukset mahdollistavat, jolloin jokaisesta sopimuksesta säästetään.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Toisessa viestiketjussa meille kerrottiin, että listatekstissä yksilöidyt karsinnat ovat vain pieni osa kokonaisuudesta ja suurin osa säästöistä tulee noista yleisluontoisesti mainituista vuoroväliharvennuksista. Nähtäväksi siis jää, kohdistuuko karsinnat enemmän tasaisesti kaikkialle vai enemmän joihinkin tiettyisiin kohtiin. Yleisesti ottaen tasainen harventaminen ei koskaan osu yhtä hyvin "oikeaan paikkaan" kuin täsmäkarsinnat, joissa voidaan vähentää tarjontaa sieltä, missä tarjonta hyödyttää vähiten. Tietysti tässä tilanteessa voi olla, että karsintaa pitää tehdä kaikkialle jo siksi, että kysyntä vähenee kaikkialla ja nyt on haettava lähes kaikki ne säästöt mitä liikennöintisopimukset mahdollistavat, jolloin jokaisesta sopimuksesta säästetään.


Eniten pelkään raitioliikenteen harvennuksia. Nyt alkavan harvennuksen ymmärrän tällä hetkellä mutta kun jossain vaiheessa matkustajamäärät alkavat taas nousta, niin mitäs sitten. Jos esim. nelonen ja kymppi eivät palaa entisiin vuoroväleihin niin se tietää lopulta matkustajien siirtymistä muille reiteille kun kyllästyvät täpötäysiin vaunuihin. Ja se taas sotii raideliikenteen parantamista vastaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietysti tässä tilanteessa voi olla, että karsintaa pitää tehdä kaikkialle jo siksi, että kysyntä vähenee kaikkialla ja nyt on haettava lähes kaikki ne säästöt mitä liikennöintisopimukset mahdollistavat, jolloin jokaisesta sopimuksesta säästetään.


Mistä päästään taas kerran siihen, mistä aina jaksan jankuttaa: on suorastaan vastuutonta jatkaa noiden pikkusopimusten tekoa, kun yllättävien säästötarpeiden noustessa ei sitten ole mahdollista säästää sieltä, mistä se olisi järkevintä, vaan pitää juustohöyläillä joka puolelta, sieltäkin, mistä ei pitäisi säästää.

Mitenköhän tuohon asiaan saisi muutoksen niin, että Höselille tulisi pakko kilpailuttaa vaikkapa sadan auton minimipaketeissa, tai edes 50:n? Eipä varmaan mitenkään, kun ei sitä puljua käytännössä kukaan valvo.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt alkavan harvennuksen ymmärrän tällä hetkellä mutta kun jossain vaiheessa matkustajamäärät alkavat taas nousta, niin mitäs sitten.


Ennen koronaa olleisiin matkustajamääriin tuskin palataan ainakaan ennen kuin koko tauti on joko hävitetty Suomesta tai sitten arkipäiväistynyt - ja näistä aikaisin skenaario olisi taudin hävittäminen rokotteella joskus ensi vuoden lopulla. Ihan heti siis ei olla siinä tilanteessa. Senkin jälkeen todennäköisesti etätyö jää pysyvästi yleisemmäksi, joten vielä silloinkaan ei palata vanhoihin matkustajamääriin. Talouden kurimus vähentää ylipäätään työpaikkoja ja siten työmatkustuksen määrää, mutta sitä tasapainottanee joukkoliikennematkojen määrässä aika hyvin alentuva varallisuustaso, joka vähentää taas autoilua.

Tietysti tässä välissä täytyisi pystyä pitämään turvaetäisyyksiä, mutta joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky menee sen saman tien, jos jokaisen matkustajan ympärillä pitää olla 1,5 metriä tyhjää, eikä sen vaatimaa subvention maksajaa kyllä löydy. Sen mukaan kapasiteettia siis tuskin mitoitetaan, mikä taas houkuttaa välttämään joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Makke93

> Eniten pelkään raitioliikenteen harvennuksia. Nyt alkavan harvennuksen ymmärrän tällä hetkellä mutta kun jossain vaiheessa matkustajamäärät alkavat taas nousta, niin mitäs sitten. Jos esim. nelonen ja kymppi eivät palaa entisiin vuoroväleihin niin se tietää lopulta matkustajien siirtymistä muille reiteille kun kyllästyvät täpötäysiin vaunuihin. Ja se taas sotii raideliikenteen parantamista vastaan.


Paperillahan nykyisten (koronaa edeltävien) matkustajien pitäisi ruuhkassakin mahtua kahdeksaan vaunuun tunnissa per linja linjoilla 4 ja 10. Kun Hesari teki jutun vuosi tai pari takaperin raitiolinjojen kuormituksesta huippukuorma oli muistaakseni 950 matkustajaa tunnissa Mannerheimintiellä linjalla 4. Vaunujen ajoittainen ylikuorma johtuu ketjuuntumisesta, joka puolestaan johtuu osittain Kympin seisomisesta autojonossa Korppaanmäentiellä ennen Ruskeasuon pysäkkiä ja osittain linjojen tiheästä vuorovälistä yleensä. 

Ehdottelisin ratkaisuna foorumin kestosuosikkeja; parempia valoetuuksia, isompaa kalustokokoa ja moniajon mahdollistamista, mutta ne tuskin maksaisivat itseään takaisin ennen kriisin loppumista, ja tarvitsisivat isoja investointeja nyt. Katupysäköinnin muuttaminen omaksi kaistaksi autoille Paimionkuja länsipuolella ja valoetuuksien parantaminen eivät ole isoja investointeja, mutta valoetuuksista saatava luotettavuushyöty, kun vaunuja kulkee 3min välein on rajallinen. Etenkin kun paremmat valoetuudet nopeuttavat linjaa, joka toisi lisää matkustajia, eli vuoroväliä ei voitaisi edes harventaa ilman isompaa kalustoa.

----------

